
How America Made Donald Trump Unstoppable - pmcpinto
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/how-america-made-donald-trump-unstoppable-20160224?page=2
======
jboynyc
I don't think I've liked a Matt Taibbi piece in a while, but this really has
some gems. Thanks for sharing.

